# Tonspur extrahieren und wieder einfügen....



## GenosseIgor (1. Mai 2007)

*Tonspur extrahieren und wieder einfügen....*

also ich würde gerne die tonspur von einer aufnahme rausnehmen und zeitversetzt wieder einfügen (kurze erklärung: bei der aufnahme hängt der sound hinterher)
kann man das mit windows movie maker machen??? und wenn ja wie ???
oder kenn ihr ein vernünftiges freewareprodukt mit dem man das machen kann ???
danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## GenosseIgor (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tonspur extrahieren und wieder einfügen....*



			
				GenosseIgor am 01.05.2007 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich würde gerne die tonspur von einer aufnahme rausnehmen und zeitversetzt wieder einfügen (kurze erklärung: bei der aufnahme hängt der sound hinterher)
> kann man das mit windows movie maker machen??? und wenn ja wie ???
> oder kenn ihr ein vernünftiges freewareprodukt mit dem man das machen kann ???
> danke schon mal im vorraus



*push*


----------



## DaEngineer (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tonspur extrahieren und wieder einfügen....*

Ist ganz einfach: zieh die Videospur noch zusätzlich in die Audiospur. Schalte die Videospur dann stumm. Die Audiospur verschiebst du jetzt, bis es passt. Wie weit hängt der Sound denn nach?


----------



## GenosseIgor (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tonspur extrahieren und wieder einfügen....*



			
				DaEngineer am 01.05.2007 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ganz einfach: zieh die Videospur noch zusätzlich in die Audiospur. Schalte die Videospur dann stumm. Die Audiospur verschiebst du jetzt, bis es passt. Wie weit hängt der Sound denn nach?



52sec sonstwas ^^

Tun wir mal als ob ich keine ahnung davon hätte was du gerade gemeint hast....


----------



## DaEngineer (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tonspur extrahieren und wieder einfügen....*



			
				GenosseIgor am 01.05.2007 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Tun wir mal als ob ich keine ahnung davon hätte was du gerade gemeint hast....


OK  
Du willst das Video also mit dem Windows Movie Maker machen/bearbeiten?


----------



## GenosseIgor (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tonspur extrahieren und wieder einfügen....*



			
				DaEngineer am 01.05.2007 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> GenosseIgor am 01.05.2007 14:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das wär das einfachste...


----------



## DaEngineer (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tonspur extrahieren und wieder einfügen....*

Starte den WMM und zieh den Clip in die Arbeitsleiste. Verschieb ihn dann unten in die Leiste, vor der "Video" steht und in die Leiste, vor der "Audio/Video" steht. Klick dann auf das [+] vor "Video". Es erscheint eine neue Leiste ("Audio"). Klick dann dort mit rechts auf deine Tonspur und geh auf "Ton aus". Die Audiospur von Audio/Video verschiebst du jetzt so weit, dass der Ton passt.

EDIT: Kommt erst das Bild und dann der Ton oder erst der Ton und dann das Bild?


----------



## GenosseIgor (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tonspur extrahieren und wieder einfügen....*



			
				DaEngineer am 01.05.2007 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Starte den WMM und zieh den Clip in die Arbeitsleiste. Verschieb ihn dann unten in die Leiste, vor der "Video" steht und in die Leiste, vor der "Audio/Video" steht. Klick dann auf das [+] vor "Video". Es erscheint eine neue Leiste ("Audio"). Klick dann dort mit rechts auf deine Tonspur und geh auf "Ton aus". Die Audiospur von Audio/Video verschiebst du jetzt so weit, dass der Ton passt.
> 
> EDIT: Kommt erst das Bild und dann der Ton oder erst der Ton und dann das Bild?



Thx werd dich  mal beir der nächsten co-wahl vorschlagen oder so ^^
Re:Edit: erst bild dann ton


----------



## DaEngineer (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tonspur extrahieren und wieder einfügen....*



			
				GenosseIgor am 01.05.2007 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Re:Edit: erst bild dann ton


Gut  Das sollte dann leicht von der Hand gehen! Wahrscheinlich musst du dann von der Audiospur lediglich den tonlosen Bereich wegschneiden, das sollte reichen! Wie groß ist der Clip? Wenn er nicht allzu riesig ist, kannst du ihn mir ja evtl. mal schicken, ich mach den dann in 2min für dich fertig, wenn du's nicht hinbekommst


----------



## GenosseIgor (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tonspur extrahieren und wieder einfügen....*



			
				DaEngineer am 01.05.2007 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> GenosseIgor am 01.05.2007 14:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der ist  nicht so groß, aber mach dir wegen mir bloß keine umstände jetzt wo ich weiß wie es gehen sollte und vor allen dingen dass es geht müsste ich es mit meinem mehr oder weniger von gott gegebenen verstand schaffen dass hinzukriegen....


----------



## DaEngineer (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tonspur extrahieren und wieder einfügen....*



			
				GenosseIgor am 01.05.2007 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist  nicht so groß, aber mach dir wegen mir bloß keine umstände jetzt wo ich weiß wie es gehen sollte und vor allen dingen dass es geht müsste ich es mit meinem mehr oder weniger von gott gegebenen verstand schaffen dass hinzukriegen....


Das macht mir keine Umstände  Ich schneide des Öfteren, das ist Routine  Ist natürlich selbstverständlich was Anderes, wenn's privat ist...


----------



## GenosseIgor (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tonspur extrahieren und wieder einfügen....*



			
				DaEngineer am 01.05.2007 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> GenosseIgor am 01.05.2007 14:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht so unbedingt aber wenn ichs selber mache dann hab ich gleich wieder was nützliches dazugelernt.... ^^


----------

